# Epic Cat Fail Story



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

My brother and his husband spend part of the year in Florida and part of year on Cape Cod. They have an evil cat. Oh sure, I know the cat isnt ACTUALLY evil...it was probably treated poorly by prior owners. Or something. But it definitely acts like its evil. When we visited years ago, my wife got a big kick out of the fact that if she started to try and sweet talk the cat, it would start growling. If she looked at the cat, it would start growling. If she tried to give him a treat...well you get the idea. Oh sure, maybe it was afraid. It sure doesnt act afraid though. It acts like you should be grateful it alllows you to live. 

ANYWAY, last year, driving down to Florida, they let the cat out overnight in their hotel room. The following morning, after TWO HOURS trying to get the cat in the carrier, with battle scars to prove it, they called the local police in the little podunk town they were in. I guess the police had nothing better to do, (or took pity on a couple of morons?) because they actually helped. True story, my brother posted pictures.

Anyway, this year, he just posted on facebook again. About how with "the power of teamwork" he and his husband were able to get the cat in the carrier before leaving for the drive "in only two hours" "with hardly any wounds." 

Yeah, I know this is just as (more?) sad and pathetic then funny. But the cat has been like this for years and they have some sort of weird relationship with it. As in, I think the cat is dominant  I'd get them Jackson Galaxy dvd's for Xmas but they wouldnt watch them.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Cats aren't all the same but this one does sound mad BUT cats don't really have the doinance thing in the way we think of it.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

That poor kitty! 

If they knew the cat hated kennels so much why on EARTH would they wait until they had to leave to try anything?

2 hours of being cahsed and fighting will only make this cat's issues worse, and every time they try to put him in a kennel it'll get worse and worse and worse until it's not possible at all anymore, or someone (or the kitty) gets hurt. 

Art, pass this on to your relatives for me, ok? They need to look into desentisizing the cat to the kennel - with the difficulty level as you've described this will likely take a year to completely fix.

1) Take the door off the kennel and leave the kennel out in a room they use often (living room, etc) with a comfy towel in it. Every day put yummy treats in the kennel twice, otherwise completely ignore it.

Once the kitty is obviously eating the treats, move to step 2.

2) Start feeding the cat him meals in the kennel.

Once he will willingly enter the kennel with a human nearby move to step 3.

Steps 1 and two will probably take a few months, 3-4 I'd guess. So they need to keep at it and be patient!

3) Put the door back on the kennel. Keep feeding him in there, and putting treats in. When he enters the kennel to get the treats close the door gently behind him. As soon as he's done eating open the door so he can leave.

4) Extend the time between when he finishes the food/treats and when the door opens gradually.

5) Once he's fine in the kennel with the door shut they need to practice moving the kennel next. Get him in and shut the door, lift the kennel to standing height, then gently set it right back down. Gradually start adding in steps, then going outside to the car, etc.

If they work at it they could have him happily loading up in one minute within a year. Much safer for everyone involved, and no stress for the kitty.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

That is brilliant, librarychick.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

The big problem last year was when they let him out at the hotel mid-way and try to get him back in the next morning. They had a problem at the start this time because they left for the trip after being away for the weekend and didnt have time to leave the carrier out. Not sure there is any way to prevent a problem if they let him out at the hotel because he'll be wary in the morning. 

Its a totally legit problem given their seasonal lifestyle, but of course the cat being so crazy is probably on them. And I find the situation very funny, even if it is also sad and pathetic if you think about it.


----------

